# [V] Steam Keys/Gifts



## marianowe16 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
hier biete ich hin und wieder ein paar Steam Keys/Gifts an, die ich zuviel habe 

Im Moment vorhanden:

1x LA Noire: The Complete Edition(Key) - 9€
2x Tomb Raider(KEY) - 10€ pro Stück
1x Saints Row IV(KEY) - 12€
​Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden!

Grüße,
marianowe16


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2015)

Dein Steam Profil ist nicht richtig verlinkt "konnte nicht gefunden werden" 

Ausserdem ist es laut den STEAM Nutzungsbedingungen nicht erlaubt STEAM Gifts zum Verkauf anzubieten. 


https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?p_faqid=549#sellgifts


Vielen Dank!


----------

